# NEW Project...... '63 Beetle



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

This is the car when I first got it. Its been sitting for @ 2yearsthis last time. and sat for 2 more before that.


















You believe it still runs???? Barely but it runs......



























Oh YEA.... Did I mention its a FACTORY TARGA.....


















SO........ Whatcha think... Over the next 2 years I plan on a complete ground-UP Resto. Thoughts....Ideas...... Suggestions????


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

looks like a nice body on the car....what kinda of seats are those..I know they arent the orginal

Have fun...I have always wanted to play with one of these.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

I think their late 90's Prelude seats although Im not certain. The body has virtually NO rust. Anywhere that these normally rust out this one hasn't. I helped rrework this car the last time it was on the road. This same person had a '68 that we did a ground-up resto on..... It was BEYOND BAD, and Gorgeous.... ****Wishes there were pics available*****


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i saw in the Porsche excellence magazine they took a beetle and put a 911 porsche engine inside(not sure what year) but it netted a 200+ hp beetle...if you have the money


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

This is _sooo_ not the Member Rides section. Moved!


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Oh how nice. I had a '63. That thing looks like an exellent restoration project.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Eh, its a Beetle. Its not much now, but I bet its gonna look grand when youre done with her. I just hope you dont get into any accidents, that thing is so thin and tiny, it would collapse on you, wouldnt it? Are you just gonna restore it with like factory alike parts, or are you gonna make it SIC looking with fiberglass stuff and what not? And that does not look like an engine, it looks like its some kind of mouse contraption, where the mouse has to run to make the "thing" work, heh. What are the specs of that engine? Good Luck on your road to perfection


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Bugs are HELL in an accident...... my 2nd car was a 73 Superbeetle. ANd ....Well.....WE wont go into the GORY details. As for Parts..... Widened Fiberglass Rears... Aluminum Running Boards And a Very few other Body Mods.... The engine is Originally a 1600cc dualport. It running an Engle Cam, 87.5mm (as opposed to 85mm) Pistons / Jugs, 56cc Hemi-Cut heads, and Dual Kadron 40mm??? Carbeurators. It ends up being a 1741cc engine... Probably pulls @80-90hp Maybe more..... Its got an Old-School, Rhino Tranny The last time it was on the road we had it at 80 in 3rd....Thats right I didnt stutter....80 in 3rd!!!!! When I put it back together it will be 90%+ Brand New.. Ill be using a SCAT crank and a few other goodies to help it run better and be more reliable.

BTW........ I KNOW its not much now....BUT I hope I look that good at 40!!!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I restored a rusty 65 bug with a neighbor.We had to pretty much cut off the bottom 8 inches of the car and weld on new metal. I drove it and found the worst thing about it was the brakes! That's one car that definitely needs a disc brake conversion(how to do that with the early drums, I dunno!) and a more powerful engine.Nice starting point, though!


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

I love the car, MANY childhood memories. I STILL wince when i see pics of the "punch-Bug" online. I love that engine, what is it like 430 cc?


----------

